# Spinning-what is everyone spinning in November?



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am spinning this......not sure what I will make but liking the color changes and will be into the light pink soon. Still working on being consistent.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks wonderful - I am still struggling with being consistent. It will come, eventually and I am having fun trying to get there. Next up is the Shetland Blend I purchased at Halcyon Yarns last weeks. It is just a small sample to see if I like the fiber.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

That is such a pretty colour, I only wish I could wear it. I am a red head so pink is out. But it looks great. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good to me. Very pretty I am not a pink person. Can I make a suggestion. Buy some yarn that you like to use just skein. Cut a pc off and keep it hanging from your wheel then every few minutes use it as a gauge. I will be getting a gauge for Christmas my present to me but I use yarn for now and it seems to work.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

So Zen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Ugh, I'm out of wool and money, so, it might be polyfil!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Some naturally white wool... I have no idea what kind of sheep it came off of. Some one asked it I wanted some leather... it was a whole sheepskin. However the person who took it off shredded the leather, which only leaves the wool... Obviously someone didn't know what to do with a sheep... I suspect they ate it. Leaves me wondering if it was theirs to eat?


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I love that pink!!! I would so love to learn to spin, but there are no classes around for that in my area. I'm afraid I couldn't pick that up without class...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> I love that pink!!! I would so love to learn to spin, but there are no classes around for that in my area. I'm afraid I couldn't pick that up without class...


Yes, you could. I took one class on a drop spindle. The wheel has been from YouTube and everyone here. And, if i can learn this, anyone can. Lol


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Light gray Cormo top, so soft and light. Not sure about a project yet, so I just keep spinning.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Looks good to me. Very pretty I am not a pink person. Can I make a suggestion. Buy some yarn that you like to use just skein. Cut a pc off and keep it hanging from your wheel then every few minutes use it as a gauge. I will be getting a gauge for Christmas my present to me but I use yarn for now and it seems to work.


Great suggestion....thanks.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Our spinning guild had a 2 day workshop with Kate Larson instructing last week. It was awesome experience. One of the projects she had prepared for us was an embroidered color wheel. We spun the yarn for the embroidery -- so thin!!-- to fit through the eye of the embroidery needle. I think it is the thinnest 2 ply I have ever made. Will post a pic when I get more of it finished.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Omg I'm so done and over this one. The skein is drying. Here's a sneak peak. I'm using an 8oz bobbin and got a light fingering weight. I'll post more once dry.

Because there was so much yarn, I caked it off the skein, then made a skein from the cake, then washed it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Just beautiful! Gorgeous colors.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! Just beautiful! Gorgeous colors.


thank you. Her it is finished. I'm very happy. Ita soft and springy. 1000 yards. No wonder I thought it would never end. It's a light fingering.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful spinning. The colors are wonderful.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

desireeross said:


> thank you. Her it is finished. I'm very happy. Ita soft and springy. 1000 yards. No wonder I thought it would never end. It's a light fingering.


Ohhhhhh - simply gorgeous! Will I ever produce anything so even and lovely?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> Ohhhhhh - simply gorgeous! Will I ever produce anything so even and lovely?


Thank you and yup you will. Just keep at it. What helped me was working on a big project. You get into a groove like I did here. I'm so sick of counting to 6 and releasing on 7. That's my count when I'm plying


----------

